# Looking for wide boots: Salomon Hi Fi or DC Judge?



## dudi_wroc (Dec 18, 2018)

Hi Fi for me were Medium, i would say 6/10. Meaby a bit softer that Dialogue.



Wysłane z mojego LG-H870 przy użyciu Tapatalka


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

dudi_wroc said:


> Hi Fi for me were Medium, i would say 6/10. Meaby a bit softer that Dialogue


thanks man! that's sounding good


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

I went ahead and bought both boots, so I can try them on and then return one of them.

So far I actually like the HiFi (Wides) more than the Judges. 

As for trying them on at home: the HiFi's still feel a bit too narrow at the toe box, more like mid/toebox. And the Judges feel more roomy and comfy. 

In terms of flex, the HiFi's feel super sturdy, and the Judges actually more flexy than the HiFi's. The Judges also have a bigger footprint, at size 7 you'd think I'm fine, but it just about fits (not without a bit of struggle which I anticipate to be worse riding) in my Medium Flow Fuse bindings. 

Gonna hit the slopes this weekend, and will have to choose one before I go out there…. :S


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

Hi Xav,

The Judge is not a Wide boot. We should start by getting your barefoot measurements for both feet (length and width). 

Please measure your foot using this method:

Kick your heel (barefoot please, no socks) back against a wall. Mark the floor exactly at the tip of your toe (the one that sticks out furthest - which toe this is will vary by rider). Measure from the mark on the floor to the wall. That is your foot length and is the only measurement that you will want to use. Measure in centimeters if possible, but if not, take inches and multiply by 2.54 (example: an 11.25 inch foot x 2.54 = 28.57 centimeters). For width please place the inside (medial side) of your foot against a wall. Please then measure from the wall out to the widest point on the lateral (outside) of your foot.


----------



## Rip154 (Sep 23, 2017)

Dialogue is spent after about 30 days, it's just a sponge with no support now, useless. Hi-Fi still going with twice the mileage.


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

PS: Mondopoint 245 is actually a size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. If that is correct then the design flex of your size 7 boots will not have much effect as the boots will be a half size too large. Lets get those measurements so we can know where we are exactly and what needs to be done. No brands are building wide boots in 245 right now. 

STOKED!


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> PS: Mondopoint 245 is actually a size 6.5 US in snowboard boots. If that is correct then the design flex of your size 7 boots will not have much effect as the boots will be a half size too large. Lets get those measurements so we can know where we are exactly and what needs to be done. No brands are building wide boots in 245 right now.
> 
> STOKED!


I measured my feet as suggested and I'm actually a small 245 (I measured them few times in the past and I'm pretty sure my left foot was always around 5mm bigger than my left, wierd) 

Left:
Length: 243mm
Width: 96mm

Right
Length: 241mm
Width: 98mm

Anyways yeh I realized there are no male boots in my size let alone a wide E model. I figured I'd just have to make do with a 250 mondo while keeping an eye out for wide models or ones with reviews saying they fit wide + small .

I tried the HiFi wides in the house and they don't feel wide at all - my feet even touch the sides of the boot when i put them in without the liner) and I assume is the same for the dialogues/synapses. (I have a pair of Salomon EE wide trail runners and they're way snug too). So last weekend I ended up taking the Judges out on the slopes – they're a tad too big overall (and stiffer than I'm used to) but I just can't see any other option. But in terms of width for a no-wide boot they're very wide.

Can you also explain what you mean about the design flex not having much effect?

cheers


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

xav_B said:


> I measured my feet as suggested and I'm actually a small 245 (I measured them few times in the past and I'm pretty sure my left foot was always around 5mm bigger than my left, wierd)
> 
> Left:
> Length: 243mm
> ...


Hi,

24.3 cm is a mid range Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots (24.1 cm is the smallest size in the range). 98 mm is an EE width at this size. This is a problem as no one makes wide boots in Mondopoint 245 (Burton did up until this last year but has now stopped). Sizing also gets very unreliable at these small sizes. There is almost no testing (or no testing) done on these sizes as so few riders use them. This can also be an opportunity as you may find a set of 245's that have adequate width. Rather than sizing up in length which will really negate any boot design benefits (a boot that is too large will never perform to its design) I would suggest that you try on as many 245's as you can and see if you can find one that is workable. 
STOKED!


----------



## xav_B (Apr 18, 2012)

Wiredsport said:


> Hi,
> 
> 24.3 cm is a mid range Mondopoint 245 or size 6.5 US in snowboard boots (24.1 cm is the smallest size in the range). 98 mm is an EE width at this size. This is a problem as no one makes wide boots in Mondopoint 245 (Burton did up until this last year but has now stopped). Sizing also gets very unreliable at these small sizes. There is almost no testing (or no testing) done on these sizes as so few riders use them. This can also be an opportunity as you may find a set of 245's that have adequate width. Rather than sizing up in length which will really negate any boot design benefits (a boot that is too large will never perform to its design) I would suggest that you try on as many 245's as you can and see if you can find one that is workable.
> STOKED!


Thanks Wired, but unfortunately I don't think there are (m)any shops around either locally or in the entire (EU) continent which have boots in this size, let alone for feet that fit wider than official Wide Salomon boots… 

But but from what I now understand allll I need is a measly 3 mm to meet (24.6cm) the smallest size in the 250 range to properly benefit from the boot design and flex effects. … As I mentioned earlier I'm pretty sure my feet were bigger last time I measured – when I used to be 10+ kg heavier (before injury)– so.. will bulk up + extra thick socks and these Judges might be all right! :grin: cheers!


----------



## Wiredsport (Sep 16, 2009)

xav_B said:


> Thanks Wired, but unfortunately I don't think there are (m)any shops around either locally or in the entire (EU) continent which have boots in this size, let alone for feet that fit wider than official Wide Salomon boots…
> 
> But but from what I now understand allll I need is a measly 3 mm to meet (24.6cm) the smallest size in the 250 range to properly benefit from the boot design and flex effects. … As I mentioned earlier I'm pretty sure my feet were bigger last time I measured – when I used to be 10+ kg heavier (before injury)– so.. will bulk up + extra thick socks and these Judges might be all right! :grin: cheers!


5 mm is the entire size range for a half boot size. That is a big deal in boot sizing but your smaller foot is 24.1 which is the full 5 mm smaller than the next size up. Thick socks are never suggested. 

STOKED!


----------



## Radialhead (Jan 3, 2018)

I think with your issues you have to be pragmatic about it. The chances of finding a perfect off the shelf fit are small, so it's time to think outside the box. E.g. Intuition make liners in three different thickness - thin, standard & thick. So maybe your 250 Judges fitted with the thick liners would work well, or the HiFi's with thin liners & a visit to someone with a boot-stretcher to see if the toe box can be widened a bit. Add in a bit of time with a razor blade & some foam & there's a good chance you'll end up with something that works.


----------

